# Rain



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My step son "adopted" a dog in march of this year from a lady in a van at a parking lot. He was living with his grandparents at the time and moved home today and brought this dog Rain with him. He's decided that she is "too much responsibility" and he wants me to find her a new home. She's on the thin side and needs some manners and socialization. She's a sweet dog from what I've seen and doesn't seem to have any dog aggression as of now. I'm guesstimating her to be around 9/10 months old and she has never had any shots or vet care that I know of. She's lived the last 6 months in a 4X6 kennel rarely getting out.  She needs a new home where she will be loved and properly cared for. I know if she stays her very long I won't get rid of her and honestly I don't need her lol.

Ill update with some pics here in just a little bit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Not the best pics I know.























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's very pretty.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> She's very pretty.


She's a pretty girl. I feel so sorry for her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you keeping her?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed you find someone to take her! She sure is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Are you keeping her?


I'm hoping not. I will keep her until I can find her a new home but I'm not keeping her permanently unless I have to. I really don't need anymore mutts lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> good lookin pup - hope someone takes her and cares for her. She is quite stunning.
> looks like a bulldog to me -


I really like her too but I've got my hands full right now and I have a puppy I planned for over 6 months ago coming soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aaaak! A Pyra, Banshee, and Spock look-a-like girl!! Hope someone here adopts her! Love her face


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Aaaak! A Pyra, Banshee, and Spock look-a-like girl!! Hope someone here adopts her! Love her face


bwahaha yes, yes indeed


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Aaaak! A Pyra, Banshee, and Spock look-a-like girl!! Hope someone here adopts her! Love her face


Lmao glad I'm not the only one who thought that  My first thought when I seen her the first time was dang she looks like Banshee.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If I had space id take her... shes gorgeous. I decided when I bought flex the only way I'll justify having papered dogs is always having a mutt too


----------

